# Best .45ACP handgun for less than $1400?



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Got the itch for another .45ACP handgun. Currently have two:

Sig Sauer P220
Kimber Pro Raptor II

Most likely looking for a full size as it would be a house gun and range gun with possible carry while in the field while hunting. I own Glocks in other calibers. Also own an STI Trojan in 9mm.

1911? If so, which one? STI Lawman? SA TRP? STI Trojan?
HK45?
Glock 21SF?
Others?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

txgolfer45 said:


> Got the itch for another .45ACP handgun. Currently have two:
> 
> Sig Sauer P220
> Kimber Pro Raptor II
> ...


Since you already have a 1911, I would vote for something a bit different. Since you will be using it for house defense, then I would vote for the H&K. Otherwise, a basic blued Colt 1911 would be hard to beat....


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

If your budget is that high, and you want a full size... get a Dan Wesson Valor.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Try these on for size. A CZ97 or a Witness. They are almost the same guns though the Witness is Italian, Tanfoglio, or maybe a Turkish Zigana.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...used Ruger KP90DC...that'll leave you around a grand for mags and ammo...no more reliable defense .45 ever made....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*best 1911 under 1400*

the rock island 45 for under 500


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe look at a hooked up SA Operator.....or another of their high end 1911's. They are badass guns. If not.....the H&K is nice. Even though you have one.....maybe a decked out P220 with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

txgolfer45 said:


> Got the itch for another .45ACP handgun. Currently have two:
> 
> Sig Sauer P220
> Kimber Pro Raptor II
> ...


Why not a Kimber Custom...and then you modify it to suit your wants and needs? I have 2 of the Custom's here...one box stock ( wife's gun) that I put their 22 rimfire kit on...the other "my gun" thats been modified to suit what I wanted and needed. I could buy one and replace every part in it...including the barrel and still end up less that $1400.??


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This thread is from December and the OP hasn't been online in 3 months...:watching:


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> This thread is from December and the OP hasn't been online in 3 months...:watching:


OH! "Crapo"...lol Want to delete this and my proceeding post...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sully2 said:


> OH! "Crapo"...lol Want to delete this and my proceeding post...


Nah, we'll just let it die a natural death. :smt023


----------

